# Adaptive ride



## facedoc (Aug 11, 2003)

I have a bad back. The Sports package on an 745i at speed on bad Chicago Illinois potholed roads still jars me too much. Interestingly at low speed it is barely different from standard 7i. My dealer tells me the shocks are the same on both.But he just told me now the Adaptive ride package cannot be ordered with the sport package. 

iDrive: Is there a sport setting for the suspension without adaptive ride?

Adaptive ride:

1) Can it be turned off. Why? The description says that when it senses rough roads it automatically stiffens the shocks and ride At low speed in Chicago I want it to soften the ride.

2) Does adaptive ride comfort setting (the softest of the three) equal the standard car or is it the middle setting?

3) Can you overide to the softest boulevard setting for slow driving over chicago potholes?.

Thanks. Not much longer before myh 750i order has to be fixed so I still get my delivery week.
facedoc


----------

